

Really well done replication of social network trailer ... pure hustlers - setnight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEoUyB5Qi24

======
adambarber
It's right in the uncanny valley for me... The super deep Winklevoss twin
voice makes me uneasy for some reason.

